# Instant 4GB RAM | 100gb HDD | 4TB Bw DDoS Protected | Windows | Fully Dedicated VPS for only $8/m



## Hannan (Dec 4, 2016)

This super special deal with fully *dedicated resources*. Each physical dedicated server divided into two depends on how big is the server. For example *two VDS* (Virtual Dedicated Server) on E3, E5 or i7 server with 24GB of RAM and *four VDS* on 48GB RAM server. You can install range of different Windows or Linux operating systems for FREE.

Please don't be hesitate to ask us or suggest anything you need? (We are really mean it)



*KVM 4GB SPECIAL (Only 2 Available)*
*4GB DDR3* Dedicated RAM
2 Cores CPU usage
*100GB* RAID1 Space
4,000*GB* Bandwidth
1Gbps Connection DDoS Protected
Fully Automated SolusVM Control Panel
FREE Windows or Linux
Location: France

*$9.95 per month (Pay Monthly)
$9.5 Per month (Pay Quarterly)
$9 Per month (Pay Semi-Annually)
$8 Per month (Pay Annually)*

*Order Now!*
 ​



*KVM 8GB SPECIAL (Only 2 Available)*
*8GB DDR3* Dedicated RAM
4 Cores CPU usage
*220GB* RAID1 Space
8,000*GB* Bandwidth
1Gbps Connection DDoS Protected
Fully Automated SolusVM Control Panel
FREE Windows or Linux
Location: France

*$19.95 per month (Pay Monthly)
$18 Per month (Pay Quarterly)
$16.5 Per month (Pay Semi-Annually)
$15 Per month (Pay Annually)*

*Order Now!*

Location: France​

 ​

Instant setup and fully access over the VPS. That means you have RDP access within few minutes after making an order.

*KVM - VPS 256MB*
256MB Dedicated DDR3 RAM
1 Cores CPU usage
15GB RAID10 Space
250*GB* Bandwidth
1Gbps Connection
Fully Automated SolusVM Control Panel
FREE Windows* or Linux

*$4.95 per month (Pay Monthly)
$4.5 Per month (Pay Quarterly)
$4 Per month (Pay Semi-Annually)
$3.5 Per month (Pay Annually)
$3 Per month (Pay Bi-Annually)*

*Order Now!*



*KVM - VPS 512MB*
512MB Dedicated RAM
1 Cores CPU usage
30GB RAID10 Space
1,000*GB* Bandwidth
1Gbps Connection
Fully Automated SolusVM Control Panel
FREE Windows* or Linux

*$7.95 per month (Pay Monthly)
$7.5 Per month (Pay Quarterly)
$7 Per month (Pay Semi-Annually)
$6 Per month (Pay Annually)
$5 Per month (Pay Bi-Annually)*

*Order Now!*



*KVM - VPS 1GB*
1024MB Dedicated RAM
2 Cores CPU usage
50GB RAID10 Space
2,000*GB* Bandwidth
1Gbps Connection
Fully Automated SolusVM Control Panel
FREE Windows** or Linux

*$13.95 per month (Pay Monthly)
$13 Per month (Pay Quarterly)
$12 Per month (Pay Semi-Annually)
$10 Per month (Pay Annually)
$9 Per month (Pay Bi-Annually)*

*Order Now!*



*KVM - VPS 2GB*
2GB Dedicated RAM
2 Cores CPU usage
70GB RAID10 Space
3,000*GB* Bandwidth
1Gbps Connection
Fully Automated SolusVM Control Panel
FREE Windows** or Linux

*$19.95 per month (Pay Monthly)
$18.5 Per month (Pay Quarterly)
$17 Per month (Pay Semi-Annually)
$15 Per month (Pay Annually)
$13 Per month (Pay Bi-Annually)*

*Order Now!*http://www.routerhosting.com/virtual-private-servers/ 



*KVM - VPS 3GB*
3GB Dedicated RAM
3 Cores CPU usage
80GB RAID10 Space
4,000*GB* Bandwidth
1Gbps Connection
Fully Automated SolusVM Control Panel
FREE Windows** or Linux

*$29.95 per month (Pay Monthly)
$28 Per month (Pay Quarterly)
$26 Per month (Pay Semi-Annually)
$23.5 Per month (Pay Annually)
$20 Per month (Pay Bi-Annually)*

*Order Now!*http://www.routerhosting.com/virtual-private-servers/



*KVM - VPS 4GB*
4GB Dedicated RAM
4 Cores CPU usage
100GB RAID10 Space
5,000*GB* Bandwidth
1Gbps Connection
Fully Automated SolusVM Control Panel
FREE Windows** or Linux

*$39.95 per month (Pay Monthly)
$37.5 Per month (Pay Quarterly)
$36 Per month (Pay Semi-Annually)
$33.5 Per month (Pay Annually)
$30 Per month (Pay Bi-Annually)*

*Order Now!*



_* Because of RAM limitation supports only Windows XP and Windows 2003
** This plan and any higher plans can support all Windows versions including Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows 8.1, Windows 10, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Server 2012, Windows Server 2012 R2 and Windows Server 2016_


*Control Panel:*
- Cpanel/WHM - Linux Only $15/m
- DirectAdmin - Linux Only $5/m
- Vesta - Linux Only $10 one time fee


*Web Based VPS Management Panel:*
- Console VNC access
- Hard Reboot / Soft Reboot
- View CPU Utilization / Memory Utilization / Disk space Allocation
- Pause / Resume
- Turn on / Turn off


*Locations:*
Los Angeles - USA

*What's include with all our service plans:*
- Instant setup
- SolusVM Control Panel with fully access
- Fully root access
- Console access to all servers
- Install your own Operating System
- Dedicated and guaranteed resources - No overselling!
- Control Panels Available: cPanel, DirectAdmin
- 99.99% network uptime guarantee
- Linux or Windows (and custom OS's) - Only on KVM
- Raid-10 protected arrays
- 7-days money back guarantee
- Get more discounts on pre-payments
- NO term contract (month to month)
- NO hidden fees
- NO setup fee

*IRC, Torrents, Proxy/VPN, Adult* allowed!


*Available Windows Versions - KVM:*
- Windows Server 2003 R2 Enterprise Edition x86 (32bit)
- Windows Server 2003 R2 Enterprise Edition x64 (64bit)
- Windows Server 2008 R2 Enterprise Edition x64 (64bit)
- Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard Edition x64 (64bit)
- Windows Server 2008 Enterprise Edition x86 (32bit)
- Windows Server 2008 Enterprise Edition x64 (64bit)
- Windows Server 2012 Standard Edition x64 (64bit)
- Windows Server 2012 R2 Standard Edition x64 (64bit)
- Windows Server 2016 Datacenter Edition x64 (64bit)
- Windows 10
- Windows 8.1
- Windows 7
- Windows XP


*Available Linux Distributions - KVM:*
- CentOS
- Debian
- Ubuntu
- FreeBSD
- Fedora
- Slackware
- OpenSuse
- Cloudlinux
- Gentoo
- Arch linux
- Mikrotik
- FreeNAS
- FreePBX
- OpenBSD
- Scientific linux
- Trixbox
- Elastic
- Solaris
- Turnkey Linux
- And more…. _If not listed or wasn't there, Please just request it!


*Payment Options:*
PayPal (CreditCards via PayPal) Visa, MasterCard, American Express and other Credit Cards
Skrill/Moneybookers
PerfectMoney
Payza (AlertPay)
OkPay (LiteCoin, LiqPay, Mobile Payments, W1, Ukash, DaoPay, SofortBanking, Fortumo, Przelewy24, Cash4WM)
BitCoin (BTC) via Bitpay_

If you need any custom configurations please let us know.
If you have any question, feel free to contact us:
sales [at] routerhosting [dot] com

Thanks,


----------

